# Highgate Station - London24



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 20, 2012)

Just come across this article - 

http://www.london24.com/news/urban_explorer_captures_highgate_s_phantom_station_on_film_1_1180181

I love "the urban exploration movement" Makes me feel I should be fighting for something.. 

Apart from that, not a bad article. At least it doesn't go down the "breaking and entering" route.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice bit of publicity now some arse will close on Helth and saftey grounds


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably! I didn't even no there was another Highgate station, so hopefully it doesn't happen soon!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 20, 2012)

Shame some of the 'contributors' to certain other urb-ex forums seem to forget the, 'take nothing but photos and leave nothing but footprints" mantra! :-(


----------

